

Are you an Android developer? Use StackMob to build your backend. - janaboruta
http://www.stackmob.com/2011/10/stackmob-officially-support-android1/

======
bprater
Another site where the user is forced to really dig to quickly understand what
the product does. How many clicks did it take you to really understand what
was going on?

~~~
haraball
No clicks, I think the first paragraph covers it:

We are thrilled to announce official support for Android on the StackMob
platform. Mobile developers now have a single powerful backend for both their
Android and iOS applications. The process of building, deploying and scaling
an Android app will be very similar to iOS and it couldn’t be easier to get
started..

~~~
vetinari
Still does not explain what it does.

From your excerpt:

\- the platform now supports Android,

\- it worked on iOS before too,

\- the process on Android is similar to iOS,

\- it's easy.

But it still does not answer the question: what it is?

Few more clicks and I found it: you can design REST API, integrates
notifications, analytics and social platforms. I guess it has its niche,
someone may be interested in this, but hardly most Android developers.

~~~
janaboruta
This article sums up with StackMob does nicely:
[http://www.androidguys.com/2011/10/14/stackmob-offering-
andr...](http://www.androidguys.com/2011/10/14/stackmob-offering-android-
developers-access-backend-services/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter)

